# Last minute on call snowblowing/shoveling around FT job



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

First of all, I'm looking for any type of feedback or ideas whether they are negative or positive. I live in the Rocky Mountain West in a ski resort town that averages 500" of snow in the mountains. I work a full time job that requires me to be at work between 630-8am and usually out of work by 5pm 5 days a week.

I have been thinking of starting my own part time business for some time now. In the Summer I would like to start a part time lawn care business around a full time construction schedule. 

I don't want to have any employees and want to form an LLC with full insurance coverage liability.

I want to start with minimal investment in snow removal. $4000 V8 1500 truck, $1200 snowblower, and minimal tools..shovels, walk behind salt spreader, etc.

I would like to work around my full time work schedule as a last minute call in only basis. There are plenty of snow removal companies here with huge overhead and equipment that are very busy. 

My advertising would be in the locally made free classifieds paper as a "snowblowing/shoveling on call." 

Rant away. . .


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Your customers might not like working around your schedule, opposed to you working around theirs. There will also be A LOT of sleepless nights, then going to work in the morning. It's not very fun. 

You might also find that undercutting the competition puts you in the red. Just because their overhead is bigger, they're also much more efficient than 1 guys and a blower. They can easily make up the difference with the added business they can handle.

People have done it, I did it for a little bit. Only works with residentials, and you have to find the right clients. Most want to be cleared before they leave for work and then when they get home from work.

Mowing seems like it would be an easy part time gig. You get to choose when you go out and mow. It's not the same when it comes to snow. They only persons time you go by is mother natures.

Good luck


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

So about 40 feet of snow annually,
That's a lot of snow

How much does a single storm usually yield?

are you planning on signing up customers prior to the season starts or waiting until the first snow fall?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> So about 40 feet of snow annually,
> That's a lot of snow
> 
> How much does a single storm usually yield?
> ...


Holy crap, I missed that second 0. I thought it said 50". Well that changes things up a bit....


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

500 in the mountains. Town would get no where that. I'm going off memory instead of using the google, but i believe Truckee in CA by Tahoe and right next to the Donner Pass, is the snowiest "populated" area in the lower 48. I think they get like 220" a year average.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I was wrong truckee gets 202" average.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

400" <> averages is the most I can remember being reported in Co, Wyo, and Ut. Yes there are those years when it really stacks up but not as common anymore.
To get those averages you'll be plowing a couple times a week and a going out a couple times a day. Between your day job and plowing you're looking at going for days without sleep. Being a one guy operation you won't be able to go to far from home in the winter. Also with the amount of times you'll be plowing you're going to want to think aboot new or newer epuipment. New stuff breakdown too so you'll need backup equipment or someone that can bail you out. 
FWIW I've been doing the same thing you're looking at doing for the past 10yrs and it gets old and we average aboot 70".
Winters you have to stay close to home, summers you're working weekends and where I'm at winter weather overlaps spring and fall by aboot 2months.


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

This weekend is our first winter weather advisory which has gotten me thinking about all of this. I really only want to focus on residential last minute customers that have failed to secure contracts.

In my own driveway last year we had many 6-8" storms and a half dozen storms which produced at least 20"

The hardest part would be the customers working around my full time schedule.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SunshineDaydream said:


> This weekend is our first winter weather advisory which has gotten me thinking about all of this. I really only want to focus on residential last minute customers that have failed to secure contracts.
> 
> In my own driveway last year we had many 6-8" storms and a half dozen storms which produced at least 20"
> 
> The hardest part would be the customers working around my full time schedule.


There is always people that don't have a contractor in the winter months. With the snow amounts your talking I would assume it would not be that hard just to look when your not working your day job. I would not commit to a lot if your day job begins to interfere when the snow is down the word spreads quickly..Be cool your talking about a lot of work and more important time.

At the very least team up with someone that will watch your back when your not available to handle it. Sit at a gas station with your truck and blower I don't see why you won't get drive by. Charge accordingly. If someone wants to wait for it all to fall that's when you bang them or drive on.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

FWIW Be careful with drive by you can damage something, In fact you should have a form to relieve you from damages unless it's staked out or been plowed before and you can see.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SunshineDaydream said:


> This weekend is our first winter weather advisory which has gotten me thinking about all of this. I really only want to focus on residential last minute customers that have failed to secure contracts.
> 
> In my own driveway last year we had many 6-8" storms and a half dozen storms which produced at least 20"
> 
> The hardest part would be the customers working around my full time schedule.


There was fresh snow on the peaks this morning from what I saw at 30kfeet...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> There was fresh snow on the peaks this morning from what I saw at 30kfeet...
> 
> View attachment 173346


You were awake to take that picture???....Im just glad you made the flight...Must have cut back on the Old Chub on the way to the Airport


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> You were awake to take that picture???....Im just glad you made the flight...Must have cut back on the Old Chub on the way to the Airport


No road sodas this trip, it's legit bizznezz travel and waiting for my lift back to Co.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

put yourself on call with a contractor for your off hours, get a feel for it and see if you want to make the commitment


----------

